# What to use Basswood for?



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

I was given a large downed Basswood tree. I think basswood is used for alot of things like carving blocks and drawer bottoms, but has anybody used it for furniture or cabinets? The sawyer says the tree should yield approx 250 bd/ft. I figure to have it all cut into 6/4 with centers cut to 4x6 posts for larger legs. Whadda think??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I asked sorta the same thing awhile back...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/linden-basswood-18504/



.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Tank said:


> I was given a large downed Basswood tree. I think basswood is used for alot of things like carving blocks and drawer bottoms, but has anybody used it for furniture or cabinets? The sawyer says the tree should yield approx 250 bd/ft. I figure to have it all cut into 6/4 with centers cut to 4x6 posts for larger legs. Whadda think??


I've used it for making architectural scale models and mock ups. Cuts easy, and it's very light. I don't think I'd use it for carving, but it would carve nicely. I would prefer a species with more character. It's just too bland.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's probably best for carving*

My buddy has carved some small Santas and other painted figures from the softwoods like Basswood and Jelutong. I still have a large block of that species waiting for me to carve somethings from it...someday.
:smile: bill
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=jelutong%20wood&type=

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=basswood&type=


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My mom has a friend that is a German Carver and they pretty much used basswood exclusively for carvings. This is some of his stuff but it was almost destroyed in Katrina definitely severely damaged. 

That stuff is soft I wouldn't use it for furniture thats for sure.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Carvers love it for stuff they're going to paint because as cman said, it's bland, but easy to carve and takes paint really well.

I don't think it suitable for furniture, but I guess if it's something that will be painted and doesn't need particularly strong wood, then maybe.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I've seem some used for Guitar bodies on ebay.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a friend who is making boat paddles (for a childrens summer camp) because it is light weight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yah, rock musicians smash them on stage*



Itchy Brother said:


> I've seem some used for Guitar bodies on ebay.


A maple solid body will not "explode" into 45 pieces like those staged ones do. :no: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I made wainscoting out of it, looks similar to cherry.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use it for drawer construction. It is easy to cut nice dovetails.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input, fellas. Darren, your post came up just after I hit the post button. Basswood looks like a good clear wood to have around as long as you use it for what it's good for. I use alot of carved valances and decorative carved columns on cabinet ends & islands. But I will have more of it cut into 6"x8" stock for larger carving blocks. Maybe a totem pole with a thunderbird & canoe paddle.


----------

